
A physical zero-knowledge system for nuclear warhead verification - andyjohnson0
http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms12890
======
andyjohnson0
Non-technical discussion here: [http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-
virtues-of-nuclea...](http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-virtues-of-
nuclear-ignorance)

